# [SOLVED] hp psc 1315 in windows 7



## toyic (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys,
i reformat my pc with windows 7 ultimate. everything works fine except the HP psc 1315 all-in-one printer. windows cant detect the printer during the driver installation whick happened came from HP drive download... what will i do.. help guys.. thanks...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: hp psc 1315 in windows 7*

Hi toyic

Click start>devices and printers>add a printer

Another window will pop up click add a local printer and follow the prompts.

Win7 has alot of drivers already preinstalled for printers.


----------



## toyic (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: hp psc 1315 in windows 7*

finally, make it works... windows 7 just need to be updated.. 
thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

